# Goats Coughing



## Tracy4hmom (Nov 16, 2013)

We are new to goats my daughter has had her 4-H Boar goat about 4 weeks. He coughs the seller gave him a shot of something last weekend but still coughing?
I also got myself 2 Nigerian Dwarf goats for pets last week and I swear they are now coughing?
Is coughing normal for goats or do we have a problem?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Many things can cause cough: parasite like lungworm which you generally notice the cough more when the goat is active, allergies, cold or pneumonia. 

Does the cough seam to be worse at certain times? Is it wet, dry, hacky?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are the temps on the goats?


----------



## Tracy4hmom (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't know temps I can take tomorrow coughs more when eating sounds like a dry loose cough to me


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well there are many things that can cause coughing. Allergies, dust, lungworm and even a type of CL that is internal. How long has the boer been in with the other goats? There is a good chance it could just be lungworm and if so I would do a session of worming with ivermectin. You would need to do 3 doses each 10 days apart to clear it up if it is lungworm, but it could be other things. 

Ivermectin dose is 1cc per 50lbs or some people are using it at 1cc per 34 lbs (according to fiasco farms). (this is the injectable type for cattle but given orally to goats)


----------



## Tracy4hmom (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh and all are eating and drinking fine and normal poop


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always good to start with taking a temp.


----------



## Tracy4hmom (Nov 16, 2013)

Goats are separated market goat in a stall the others near but loose run of pasture


----------



## Tracy4hmom (Nov 16, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Well there are many things that can cause coughing. Allergies, dust, lungworm and even a type of CL that is internal. How long has the boer been in with the other goats? There is a good chance it could just be lungworm and if so I would do a session of worming with ivermectin. You would need to do 3 doses each 10 days apart to clear it up if it is lungworm, but it could be other things. Ivermectin dose is 1cc per 50lbs or some people are using it at 1cc per 34 lbs (according to fiasco farms). (this is the injectable type for cattle but given orally to goats)


I got the dwarf goats last Friday but they do not share water or feed areas the boar is in stall the others roam loose but can come to stall gate and be in general area of the boar


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

too soon if you have only had the new ones one week for lungworm to affect them from your original. They could still have ti but not transmitted by him. 
If you notice it when they are eating it may be something feed related. What are they fed? Have you checked the hay for dust/mold/issue?


----------



## Tracy4hmom (Nov 16, 2013)

freedomstarfarm said:


> too soon if you have only had the new ones one week for lungworm to affect them from your original. They could still have ti but not transmitted by him. If you notice it when they are eating it may be something feed related. What are they fed? Have you checked the hay for dust/mold/issue?


The 2 dwarfs are getting goat feed pellets the prior owner was feeding I think from Tractor Supply. The boar is getting specialty feed Jacoby's red label from Melvin Texas


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

are they all getting the same hay or same bedding? If so start with that or any other common factor.


----------



## Tracy4hmom (Nov 16, 2013)

freedomstarfarm said:


> are they all getting the same hay or same bedding? If so start with that or any other common factor.


The boar was coughing when we got him and they are all on dirt/grass pasture 
The hay was purchased recently and it's fresh no mold and only the dwarfs get that. So I think it's safe to rule out bedding or hay ?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like it. I would take the goats temp and watch for any other signs of cold/pneumonia.


----------

